# V9 Features: Browser



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for the big Version 9 release, we are going to have dedicated feature specific threads. Please use the MEGA thread for general fw discussion, using these for known specific features once the fw is being used.

Confirmed sites that work with the on-board browser:
(reply to the thread to add a site that can be used)
https://abetterrouteplanner.com/
https://www.teslaweatherradar.com/
https://teslawaze.azurewebsites.net/
https://qtes.la/radar/radar.html
http://www.kinetic.com/teslascreens/btf2-2.html
http://www.kinetic.com/teslascreens/ (vertical format for S/X)


----------



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

It is pretty Good but LTE is Horrible Max I am getting is 3 MBPS but on Wifi gives me a full 103MBPS same as home Laptop on wifi.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Try using your phone as a wifi hotspot and see how it does. It may be that Tesla limits the bandwidth on their network.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Chan B said:


> It is pretty Good but LTE is Horrible Max I am getting is 3 MBPS but on Wifi gives me a full 103MBPS same as home Laptop on wifi.


According to the local Tesla tech, the sensitivity of the car's LTE setup is significantly lower than that of the typical cellphone. So you'd really need a strong signal for reasonably quick page updates.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Bernard said:


> According to the local Tesla tech, the sensitivity of the car's LTE setup is significantly lower than that of the typical cellphone. So you'd really need a strong signal for reasonably quick page updates.


The local Tesla tech is not an RF engineer.  With coax running to antennas in both side mirrors for MIMO and diversity gain it will be more sensitive than a phone anywhere in the interior of the car, and indeed the car holds signal better in rough areas in this case during my testing with our test devices. But the modem itself is much less capable performance wise than a typical late model handset. It doesn't support all the bands we use, only supports 2x2 mimo, and only supports 2 way carrier aggregation. This is plenty for the car's main use of streaming music, loading maps, and passing bits of data back and forth to Tesla. I should probably add on to my LTE modem specs thread before we get a lot of "Why is my throughput so bad" posts.


----------



## LTskier (Sep 13, 2017)

Does it support plugins? Would be awesome to do Zoom meetings on the big screen. I often join work meetings while on my stop-and-go commute, and people screen share. I would rather glance at my M3 screen when stopped than my tiny phone screen.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

LTskier said:


> Does it support plugins? Would be awesome to do Zoom meetings on the big screen. I often join work meetings while on my stop-and-go commute, and people screen share. I would rather glance at my M3 screen when stopped than my tiny phone screen.


We need less distraction when driving, not more.


----------



## dragonvoi (Jun 30, 2018)

Francois Parent said:


> We need less distraction when driving, not more.


as excited as I was for a browser, once I got it, I didn't really know what to use it for...


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

The browser is nice to have, but it is slow. It’s a little hard to tap on the links. Also won’t play video. I wish it would at least work on Youtube. Doesn’t have the right codecs. Maybe they will allow this in the future? I guess it would also need audio out to the car speakers which it doesn’t seem to have.

The favorties don’t seem to save for me either. I hit the heart icon but the page never goes into the favorites folder.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

dragonvoi said:


> as excited as I was for a browser, once I got it, I didn't really know what to use it for...


Supercharging entertainment


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Weather radar would be great, but the National Weather Service radar doesn't work without a plugin. If I find a good one, I'll post it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rich M said:


> Weather radar would be great, but the National Weather Service radar doesn't work without a plugin. If I find a good one, I'll post it.


How about https://www.wunderground.com/weather-radar/ ?


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

How about these, as soon as we can save favorites:

https://abetterrouteplanner.com/

https://www.teslaweatherradar.com/

https://teslawaze.azurewebsites.net/

https://qtes.la/radar/radar.html


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> How about these, as soon as we can save favorites:
> 
> https://abetterrouteplanner.com/
> 
> ...


if people mention the addresses that DO work here, I'll add them into the 1st post


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> if people mention the addresses that DO work here, I'll add them into the 1st post


I tried accessing tesla.com in browser this morning and nothing happened. I will check again and report back.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

webdriverguy00 said:


> I tried accessing tesla.com in browser this morning and nothing happened. I will check again and report back.


weird, as it is Tesla.com that Tesla shows in their demo videos of the browser 
maybe it was just a momentary glitch


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> if people mention the addresses that DO work here, I'll add them into the 1st post


All of these work fine for me, are you seeing a problem? Are you saying that the Model 3 can't use these? These come from Model S people, so can't vouch, but they look great on my iPad.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dogwhistle said:


> All of these work fine for me, are you seeing a problem?


my problem with them working is waiting for 39.x 
I'll add that list to the 1st post.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> my problem with them working is waiting for 39.x
> I'll add that list to the 1st post.


Ah, gotcha, thought I was sending bad links!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> I tried accessing tesla.com in browser this morning and nothing happened. I will check again and report back.


Nothing was working in my browser either after I got to work. It needed a two-finger salute, but it is still completely intolerable on anything but the simplest web pages.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rich M said:


> Nothing was working in my browser either after I got to work. It needed a two-finger salute, but it is still completely intolerable on anything but the simplest web pages.


tesla doesn't want to have all their data to go toward webpage content I am sure, so either have set a limit on page content or the like. Think back to when phones (pre iPhone era) could get onto the web, but stripped graphics out and you were left with a simple test based page. It was not ideal, but was useful for what it was at the time.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

True, but I shouldn't need to reboot to make it work either. Following links is hit or miss. Sometimes nothing happens, but if I (painstakingly) enter the URL manually, it works. I'm guessing this is just "Browser version 0.0001" and it will improve eventually.
Favorites are working fine, however. Can save and recall at will.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> tesla doesn't want to have all their data to go toward webpage content I am sure, so either have set a limit on page content or the like. Think back to when phones (pre iPhone era) could get onto the web, but stripped graphics out and you were left with a simple test based page. It was not ideal, but was useful for what it was at the time.


Nope the web page should just display fine if you are not streaming any video. Plus pre iPhone area was baby internet as jobs described in his iPhone unveil. The thing is this (browser) is not tested well. I tried it on wifi and it still did not work.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

My favorites started appearing now, before I couldn’t see them.

For some reason the browser just dies when the car is sleeping though and then is stuck. I guess I need to reset the car.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Can you use the right button and speak a URL into the browser or must it be typed?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> My favorites started appearing now, before I couldn't see them.
> 
> For some reason the browser just dies when the car is sleeping though and then is stuck. I guess I need to reset the car.


I did reset and it's still buggy for me. Going to file a bug report.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

GDN said:


> Can you use the right button and speak a URL into the browser or must it be typed?


Will test it out that way and report back.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> I did reset and it's still buggy for me. Going to file a bug report.


Wait until I get V9 before you file the bug report.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

webdriverguy00 said:


> I did reset and it's still buggy for me. Going to file a bug report.


Yeah mine too. I reset the car and it works for one drive then it's just blank and won't do anything


----------



## Moodles (Aug 25, 2018)

On 39.4 .. similar issue to Rich. Browsing anything (even google.com) is painfully slow. It's not a latency issue as my phone can connect to the same access point and bring up web pages super fast. Even tried google news as a test and I gave up waiting on it to load after a few minutes.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> https://www.teslaweatherradar.com/


I couldn't get this to load on the road. After hitting "allow" when it asks to use current position, it just stops loading. It worked at home though, but of course no one needs it at home


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Why not use a universal bookmark website like raindrop.io (any other suggestions?), where you can set up your favorite sites to access from within your car, and just loading that one site gives buttons to all other sites you would like to see (tesalfi, radar, route planners, supercharge.info, etc etc)


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's a fun one:

http://www.kinetic.com/teslascreens/btf2-2.html

Works well, except it doesn't quite fill the whole screen so there is some white at the bottom (which ruins the effect).

There are a bunch more here (looks like many are formatted for the vertical Model S&X screen) that I haven't tried yet: http://www.kinetic.com/teslascreens/


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Here's a fun one:
> 
> http://www.kinetic.com/teslascreens/btf2-2.html
> 
> ...


These are awesome, except they are made for the S&X vertical display. Hopefully they or someone else can make horizontal versions, and maybe Tesla will update to give us a full-screen browser option.
Must. Have. Flux. Capacitor.


----------



## Tesla Patel (Feb 19, 2018)

Someone reported using test url on browser to work with Spotify..

https://tesplayer-beta.herokuapp.com/

Instructions:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TesPlayer/comments/9lnq6o


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Tesla Patel said:


> Someone reported using test url on browser to work with Spotify..
> 
> https://tesplayer-beta.herokuapp.com/
> 
> ...


prior S/X owners have said the (old) browser would not stream (both audio and video). so would not count on this one working


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> prior S/X owners have said the (old) browser would not stream (both audio and video). so would not count on this one working


Read the instructions more closely. This isn't streaming. This is playing Spotify on your phone, using bluetooth to play it through the car's stereo.

The web browser in the car is controlling what your phone is playing.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Read the instructions more closely. This isn't streaming. This is playing Spotify on your phone, using bluetooth to play it through the car's stereo.
> 
> The web browser in the car is controlling what your phone is playing.


On 39.7 I see web browser is no longer buggy. On 39.6 I had to restart for it to work. No longer the case


----------



## Tesla Patel (Feb 19, 2018)

Yeah.. looks like 39.7 fixes browser problems.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 10, 2018)

Tried CNN and Yahobsites, both loaded nicely. That’s all I need. For rest I have my phone.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

My browser is working good now too with the update! Yay!


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Couldn’t get mine to load.....(39.7) any tricks?

Ski


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Skione65 said:


> Couldn't get mine to load.....(39.7) any tricks?
> 
> Ski


If you tried several websites and nothing would load, and you have a decent LTE or WiFi connection, you may want to reboot.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Rich M said:


> If you tried several websites and nothing would load, and you have a decent LTE or WiFi connection, you may want to reboot.


I may have to reboot I guess. Still at 39.6 (so will see if 39.7 improves), but my browser refuses to work more often than not, and yes, I've had a decent to good LTE signal.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> Couldn't get mine to load.....(39.7)


Same problem here. A reboot fixed it.


----------



## Fabian Luque (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ve had to reboot a few times already. It still seems unreliable on 39.7.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Fabian Luque said:


> I've had to reboot a few times already. It still seems unreliable on 39.7.


Yeah... mine worked all yesterday then went blank again


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

The browser is getting to be like summon: it only works once or twice per software update


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Same here, the browser in our M3 will not connect to the Internet unless we restart the screen, but even after that, it will work for awhile then stop.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

i tried a number of sites and all seemed responsive and loaded as quickly as any other device on my wifi network (have not tried it out in the wild off LTE though)


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Pilling on...

Can't log in to expedia.com (nice when at a Supercharger and you want a room close)

And, oh the horror... I can't order Smashburger from the car when at the St. Charles Supercharger (Smashburger is 30 feet away)


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

littlD said:


> Smashburger


Thanks, now I really want some smash fries. :sleepy::frenchfries:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MLBs site for scores and live updates (Gameday) worked great when I tried it last night


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Really slow, even in what appears to be strong LTE area.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Really slow, even in what appears to be strong LTE area.


I am sure tesla is limiting their connection for the browser use. If you need more speed, connect to your phone's hotspot.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I am sure tesla is limiting their connection for the browser use. If you need more speed, connect to your phone's hotspot.


would make some sense, but even simple pages (granted even simple pages have tons of cookies, trackers, etc. that can impact load speed) load really slowly.

sadly, don't have any hotspot on the phone.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

I reset the screen and the browser worked for a day but now it’s broke again.

The on screen user manual is also broken.

I’m not going to bother resetting again. Hopefully it’s fixed in the next update.


----------



## Andres (Jan 6, 2017)

I quickly tried the browser, and drop-down options (like in a form) did not work (the space for the drop-down shows, but not the options or a way to select them). Any ideas or workarounds about that?


----------



## WonderWoofy (Aug 9, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> I reset the screen and the browser worked for a day but now it's broke again.
> 
> The on screen user manual is also broken.
> 
> I'm not going to bother resetting again. Hopefully it's fixed in the next update.


Im so glad I'm not the only one who has a blank owners manual as well! The browser hasn't worked right for me either, but I'm going to try to reset and see if that helps.

Thanks for helping me confirm I'm not nuts!


----------



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

I'm on 39.7 and web browser still only works for few times and then need to reboot to make it work few times again. Hopefully next update will fix that.


----------



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

I'm on 39.7 and the browser doesn't work most fo the time. Either loads way too slowly or not at all and remains unresponsive until a reboot, then it stops working after the next stop/start. There are several other bugs (that stubborn little 'x' on the dash-cam icon) in this version that I am sure will be addressed in coming updates.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Really slow, even in what appears to be strong LTE area.


On 39.7: real slow even on 600Mb/s wifi in my garage -- loads headers quickly, then takes too long to complete the page and far too long following links. Laptop shows 580Mb/s download speed connected from within the car to the same router on the same channel.
I tested what I normally use, which is more text- than video-oriented (and probably not what I'd use in the car): wikipedia, google scholar, scholarly publication websites, amazon, fedex/UPS/USPS tracking, stock index tracking, TOO ;-)


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I tried twice today to go to pizzahut.com, once on wi-fi, the second on LTE. Both times just a blank screen.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

No response at all today on LTE or WiFi. Just blank.


----------



## N54tt (Aug 18, 2018)

My web browser doesn’t work unless I reboot, regardless of lte or wifi. But stops working again the next drive.


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

dragonvoi said:


> as excited as I was for a browser, once I got it, I didn't really know what to use it for...


precisely! for me I'll look at while my wife in in the post office. it can come in handy if you are on a trip and want to see a weather report for wind direction/speeds, that might tell you to add x% while charging for your next leg


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

re: waze on the browser, I find it to be slow and you do not get the warnings, I prefer using waze on my phone bluetoothed to the car


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I've successfully used the browser over wifi. I haven't gotten it to work over LTE. This is on 20018.40.1.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

dragonvoi said:


> as excited as I was for a browser, once I got it, I didn't really know what to use it for...


I use it to access this site: https://abetterrouteplanner.com/


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> I've successfully used the browser over wifi. I haven't gotten it to work over LTE. This is on 20018.40.1.


I'm on 39.7 and the trick to for getting the browser to work over LTE is just waiting for it to load. Sometimes it will after a rather long initial wait then it's a bit faster but still very slow. On occasion it's actually worked over LTE without too much delay. If it doesn't load the first page within a few minutes (literally 3-4 minutes) re-boot via the 2 thumb salute and try again, that usually does the trick.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Not looking for a fix, just to see if anyone else is seeing these problems with the browser (I'm on 2018.39.7.1):

The browser won't load any pages (I've tried http://abetterrouteplanner.com, http://slashdot.org & http://electrek.com). The screen just stays blank, even after 30-60 seconds.

Sometimes (not always) the URL I specified is immediately replaced with "*bridge.lga1.admarketplace.net/co?click_id=*_<some long string>_". It still never loads anything, but if I hit the "save favorite" button it uses _that_ URL, not the one I originally typed in.
I've tried both on WiFi (with a strong connection) and LTE (also with a strong connection). Streaming radio and map loading work fine - it's just the browser. No change in behavior after a "2-finger salute" reboot.

Anybody else having the same/similar issues?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ahagge said:


> The browser won't load any pages


When I first updated to v9, I tried out the browser.
I couldn't get it to load anything.
I put my phone in hotspot mode, connected the car to it, and tried again.
Still couldn't get the car's browser to load anything.

I haven't tried it again since.


----------



## judomc (Jun 11, 2018)

ahagge said:


> Not looking for a fix, just to see if anyone else is seeing these problems with the browser (I'm on 2018.39.7.1):
> 
> The browser won't load any pages (I've tried http://abetterrouteplanner.com, http://slashdot.org & http://electrek.com). The screen just stays blank, even after 30-60 seconds.
> 
> ...


I was seeing problems with loading pages as well with 40.1 after delivery. At first I thought it was just the owners manual not working but found the browser wasn't loading pages either. The 2-finger reset did the trick for me but I'm on a later firmware.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

ahagge said:


> Not looking for a fix, just to see if anyone else is seeing these problems with the browser (I'm on 2018.39.7.1):
> 
> The browser won't load any pages (I've tried http://abetterrouteplanner.com, http://slashdot.org & http://electrek.com). The screen just stays blank, even after 30-60 seconds.
> 
> ...


I am still on 39.7 and my browser wont work either. It was slow before but now wont load anything


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

ahagge said:


> Not looking for a fix, just to see if anyone else is seeing these problems with the browser (I'm on 2018.39.7.1):


_Followup:_ I did another reboot in an area with full LTE signal and afterwards the browser started working. The previous reboot was done at home, where I have decent WiFi and DSL, but virtually zero cellular coverage. We'll see if it lasts...


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

I am getting the feeling all traffic is routed thru a VPN and that is causing the logjam. Every speedtest I run sets the test location to Kansas. I aren't in Kansas anymore, Dorothy.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

What other options should one try if they cannot get the browser to work at all?

My browser has been problematic in the past, with some past updates, often I would have to do a screen/system reboot. but now, I just cannot get it to work AT ALL? nothing works. Won't load a thing. LTE say all solid, 5/5. Yet, nothing loads and a reboot doesn't fix it anymore.

Is there some deeper system reset to do? Could JUST the browser be paid in some way, software load? Is this something that customer service fixes?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> What other options should one try if they cannot get the browser to work at all?


I'm using the option of "use the browser on my phone or laptop instead".

This is just one of those features that I can't get too excited about.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

hdgmedic said:


> I am getting the feeling all traffic is routed thru a VPN and that is causing the logjam. Every speedtest I run sets the test location to Kansas. I aren't in Kansas anymore, Dorothy.


I can't imagine them not routing the web traffic via a filtering proxy behind their VPN connection, or it would be too easy for a site to compromise the vehicle.



garsh said:


> I'm using the option of "use the browser on my phone or laptop instead".
> 
> This is just one of those features that I can't get too excited about.


All I want to use it for is live radar so I can track how a snow storm is moving (Tesla really needs to integrate a weather feed into their system, so many possibilities), and maybe for school closings.

While I would prefer to use my phone as well, the screen is much bigger, and is not as big of a ticket-based revenue generator as a phone.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> I'm using the option of "use the browser on my phone or laptop instead".
> 
> This is just one of those features that I can't get too excited about.


agreed, although I have high hopes for Tesla updating the apps in the near future.


----------



## cgalpin (Oct 30, 2017)

Model 3, 2018.42.3, when connected to my home wifi, I can access external sites fine, but it won't load a simple site on my local network by IP. Has anyone else seen the same?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I tried to access SpeedTest.net while waiting for my pizza. All I got was a white screen and no indication of loading. I had 3 bars of signal strength.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

cgalpin said:


> Model 3, 2018.42.3, when connected to my home wifi, I can access external sites fine, but it won't load a simple site on my local network by IP. Has anyone else seen the same?


The browser might be going through Tesla's VPN, in which case you won't be able to access devices on your local network.


----------



## cgalpin (Oct 30, 2017)

Interesting. That might explain some of the general slowness in the browser as well. I guess it's time to sniff the network traffic from the car and see what's happening. Thanks


----------



## tigerrr (Jul 11, 2018)

Tried to enter a password in the browser and did not see lower case alpha on the keyboard. What am I missing?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

tigerrr said:


> Tried to enter a password in the browser and did not see lower case alpha on the keyboard. What am I missing?


I believe the keyboard is labeled with caps but it produces lower case unless you click the caps button first.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I successfully loaded a web page for the first time today! Bugfixes are so nice 

Can we go back to the discussion of recommended sites to bookmark and use regularly in the browser? Any sites that present bookmark links as big pretty buttons?


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I successfully loaded a web page for the first time today! Bugfixes are so nice
> 
> Can we go back to the discussion of recommended sites to bookmark and use regularly in the browser? Any sites that present bookmark links as big pretty buttons?


You might be able to create a simple web page that does this, and then host it someplace. Dropbox?


----------



## Ole1 (Jul 7, 2018)

where is the web browser ? I found it once ... but now i cant seem to find it ....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ole1 said:


> where is the web browser ? I found it once ... but now i cant seem to find it ....


it's under the 'apps' section.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I was running errands and realized the time and remembered I neglected to order a pizza online at PizzaHut. So opened the browser, went to pizzahut.com and managed to remember my password. Went to the "reorder" menu, and picked my store, then got stuck on the date/time drop-downs and couldn't finish my order. Several times I went to the cart and back, hoping the page just didn't load properly, but no dice. 

So whipped out my phone and did the whole thing over again, except this time I was able to finish it.

I'd REALLY like to see Chrome used for the browser and have the ability to log in so my passwords (even history) would be available in my car. And it'd be nice to know that I didn't have to worry about things not working the same as my phone, tablet, laptop or work computer.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I was running errands and realized the time and remembered I neglected to order a pizza online at PizzaHut. So opened the browser, went to pizzahut.com and managed to remember my password. Went to the "reorder" menu, and picked my store, then got stuck on the date/time drop-downs and couldn't finish my order. Several times I went to the cart and back, hoping the page just didn't load properly, but no dice.
> 
> So whipped out my phone and did the whole thing over again, except this time I was able to finish it.
> 
> I'd REALLY like to see Chrome used for the browser and have the ability to log in so my passwords (even history) would be available in my car. And it'd be nice to know that I didn't have to worry about things not working the same as my phone, tablet, laptop or work computer.


that site probably uses popup windows for the date/time picker, which doesn't work with Tesla's browser.


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

Instead of making me type samo, samo at speed? Is there any voice commands associated with Yahoo? or logging into Web?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

kyrral said:


> Instead of making me type samo, samo at speed? Is there any voice commands associated with Yahoo? or logging into Web?


I assume you are talking about logging into Yahoo using the car's web browser? There are no voice commands that can control the web browser or type for you.

P. S. Please try to log into Yahoo only when your car is parked, not while driving at speed.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

* Not sure if this is the correct section for this topic

So if anybody has tried to us weather.com on their web browser, you will find you cannot click on the "search" bar and type in your zip code. One work around is to go onto your phone on the same website. Then, type in your zip code. Once you do this, you can just manually type in the URL from your phone into the web browser on the car. This will pull up weather for your chosen zip code. I saved that URl as one of my favorites but just keep it up all the time.

One nice thing, is that it seems to auto-refresh the page even when you haven't pulled up the web browser. I say this because I never have to wait for it to load even when I havent used it in a few days. The weather is always current and up to date every time I bring the web browser up.

Just thought this was a nice little trick that someone else might find useful.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I usually use qTesla as it has both forecast and basic radar. Bare bones site to load quickly on the browser.


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

This looks interesting. Do you just go on this website in the car?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Caulin said:


> This looks interesting. Do you just go on this website in the car?


Yes! qtes.la


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

I've had intermittent success with weather via Tesla browser. But generally, so far, the browser is so unreliable that I can't expect to be able to get any useful information from it. Seems >50% of the time it just sits there and stares at me, blankly. Keep hoping for improvements in future software updates.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Yes! qtes.la


Looks great thanks for teaching me something new!


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

Enginerd said:


> I've had intermittent success with weather via Tesla browser. But generally, so far, the browser is so unreliable that I can't expect to be able to get any useful information from it. Seems >50% of the time it just sits there and stares at me, blankly. Keep hoping for improvements in future software updates.


That happens to me when Im actually trying to internet brows on it. But if I keep something up in the background it seems to load when you get in the car, so by the time you pull it up its already loaded for me.


----------



## dcdttu (Aug 5, 2018)

You might consider sending Tesla feedback that it would be awesome for the default navigation map to have a weather radar overlay. I have several times - would be freaking awesome.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

Dark sky works well. You can hit the location button to grab the card current location which is handy on the road


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh, thank goodness! Maybe the browser will actually become usable!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109076945189376001


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Oh, thank goodness! Maybe the browser will actually become usable!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109076945189376001


except on the Chrome-delete cars?


----------



## teslafun (Mar 21, 2019)

check out more feature is on the way - nice right


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I hope it lets you log in with your Google acct to have access to your favorites and passwords.


----------



## ljhewett (Apr 30, 2019)

Just got my Model 3 and love it tremendously. It’s a fantastic car. My one complaint is that the browser is terrible in every way. What can we do to communicate to the company how poorly the browser functions?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

ljhewett said:


> Just got my Model 3 and love it tremendously. It's a fantastic car. My one complaint is that the browser is terrible in every way. What can we do to communicate to the company how poorly the browser functions?


Depending on your software release you are likely about to get a new browser that functions much better. What SW release is your car on? The new one is based on Chromium and is getting much better reviews.

The browser has been added since the car debut. I'd like to add that the browser isn't a key function of the car, it's almost like an Easter Egg/ Atari Game. I'd much rather they spend their time on the FSD and key features of the auto vs the browser.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ljhewett said:


> Just got my Model 3 and love it tremendously. It's a fantastic car. My one complaint is that the browser is terrible in every way. What can we do to communicate to the company how poorly the browser functions?


it is significantly better than the browser in any other car I've owned. (as in it is there)


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

ljhewett said:


> Just got my Model 3 and love it tremendously. It's a fantastic car. My one complaint is that the browser is terrible in every way. What can we do to communicate to the company how poorly the browser functions?


If you get new software. It's super fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

With 2019.12.1.1, the biggest thing I notice is there no longer is a lag when entering text (if it is a web address or info on a site).
Here's a couple snapshots. The Speedtest is pulling from my main Wi-Fi on the opposite side of the house (the closer access point is currently offline) so will take a look at it later when out on a cell signal also.









https://www.whatismybrowser.com/w/se6cdd4


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Much better speed on ATT!


----------

